# La Aroma de Cuba Immensa Cigar Review - La Aroma Imensa



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This is a good looking cigar, but that's about it. Pretty disappointed overall. Tough to keep lit, uneven burn and poor draw. I like a lot of smo...

Read the full review here: La Aroma de Cuba Immensa Cigar Review - La Aroma Imensa


----------

